# First of Six Walnut Dining Chairs



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

One down, five to go

Bret

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums...ustom Handmade Furniture/Details/P3180395.jpg

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums...ustom Handmade Furniture/Details/P3180398.jpg


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, Bret... as always! I like the feet on the front legs a lot.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

beautiful work!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, Bret, it came out great. Now learn to rotate the pic so my wife doesn't look at me like I'm crazy with my head tilted (ok, she's going to look at me like that regardless)....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...I like the splats. How are you going to finish them?










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Brett. Those chairs are going to look very nice with your table. Can't wait to see them all finished.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

... Oops


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice :thumbsup: been anticipating seeing the chairs. That is going to be a really nice set!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work

Like the clean lines of the design.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work...I like the splats. How are you going to finish them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bret,
Really nice work, especially the upholstery.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Fantastic! I love the sweeping lines - very nice!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

rrich said:


> Bret,
> Really nice work, especially the upholstery.


Interesting that you like the upholstery. I too like the fabric but I am an not an expert upholsterer by ant stretch (pun).

Bret


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lola Ranch said:


> Interesting that you like the upholstery. I too like the fabric but I am an not an expert upholsterer by ant stretch (pun).
> 
> Bret


+1. :yes: I don't get overly excited when I have to upholster a bar rail.









 







.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful wood and your customary great craftsmanship- walnut- what would we do without it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful chair. But then again, I've come to expect nothing but the best of craftsmanship from you. I always admire your work. I can't wait to see the full set and the finish.

I was going to ask if you do your own upholstery but you already answered my question.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful work! Your work is always at the top of my list. I love you style and talent. Great work!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Beautiful chair. But then again, I've come to expect nothing but the best of craftsmanship from you. I always admire your work. I can't wait to see the full set and the finish.


Hopefully your are patient. It's taking me awhile to get these chairs completed. These are for me so everything else takes priority. 

I've got 90% of the parts cut and machined. Just have to do a bunch of assembly, shaping and sanding and of course, finishing.

Bret


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bret, there are quite a few craftsmen on this forum that i throughly enjoy when they post projects, but there are two fellows on this forum that i always check when i see a project they are working on. one of them is you simply because of the quality and beauty of your work! What talent you have, i'm not gonna mention the other guy----- alright alright quit twisting my arm it's Kenbo!!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Bret those are sweet, flowing lines almost dream like.....do any get arms?

are they all consistent or do the change a bit from piece to piece?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

garryswf said:


> Bret, there are quite a few craftsmen on this forum that i throughly enjoy when they post projects, but there are two fellows on this forum that i always check when i see a project they are working on. one of them is you simply because of the quality and beauty of your work! What talent you have, i'm not gonna mention the other guy----- alright alright quit twisting my arm it's Kenbo!!


Thanks for the nice complement. I don't set myself on a higher level from anybody else on this site because I know that the moment I did some one will post some amazing piece and I would have to eat humble pie. 

I like to comment on things based on my four decades of experience not because I think I am of a special talent. 

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

lawrence said:


> Bret those are sweet, flowing lines almost dream like.....do any get arms?
> 
> are they all consistent or do the change a bit from piece to piece?


Lawrance,

I cut all the chairs from the same pattern but they do vary a little chair to chair due to all the hand work which I do by eye.

I was thinking I might put arms on one or two chairs.

Note: I'm not happy with the cushioning in my upholstered seat. I think I need to add some dense foam under the soft foam. My experience with upholstering is limited.

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bret, you do have special talent- you paid the price to get it 40 years- some of do it for a hobby and it is very nice that some of you pros-you and many others share your knowledge and insights to the medium we all love-wood. I learn something from all your posts. Thanks


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> Lawrance,
> 
> I cut all the chairs from the same pattern but they do vary a little chair to chair due to all the hand work which I do by eye.
> 
> ...


Bret

I use 2" high density foam, bonded dacron and follow exactly the procedures in the video link below. There are a series of videos, but if you have the patience to follow them all, it describes exactly the way I do my upholstery. I have a set of 8 chairs done this way 9 years ago, they see a lot of use and the upholstery is still perfect.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful lines in the design Bret. Makes me want to sit in one. :smile: Looks like a little Maloof influence?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Beautiful lines in the design Bret. Makes me want to sit in one. :smile: Looks like a little Maloof influence?


was gonna ask what bilking people out of billions had to do with it but googled it first....nice collection, i do see the resemblance .


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

LOL Bernie Madoff - an artist of the con I suppose! No, he gets the princess potty chair.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> LOL Bernie Madoff - an artist of the con I suppose! No, he gets the princess potty chair.


? what am I missing?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> ? what am I missing?


He's referring to this thread. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> ? what am I missing?


The "Princess Potty Chair" is a reference to this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wooden-throne-37369/

And I guess lawrence at first confused the name "Maloof" with the crook "Madoff", who screwed thousands out of billions in a huge Ponzie scheme.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I beat you to it Steve. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I beat you to it Steve. Lol


I had a hard time finding the throne thread for some reason and you sneaked right on by me. Next time I'll step up my game a little! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Baahaahaaaa you'll have to move a little faster. Lol
I only sent a pic. 
You sent the link. So you get more credit.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for throwing off your thread Bret. :blink:

I think Lawrence at first mistook Maloof for Madoff (probably the first time THAT'S ever happened. :laughing: ) Oh, and on second thought the potty chair is WAAAYYYY too nice for him. Couple of cinder blocks maybe.

As for your chair - you had better have a good finish on it because I see years and years of admiring ahead! :thumbsup:


----------



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

Really nice work! Did you design it as well as build it?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

takamineman said:


> Really nice work! Did you design it as well as build it?


yes, I design almost everything I build.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Lola Ranch said:


> yes, I design almost everything I build.


and is a master at it, look at his other work.....he is what most wish to be!!


----------



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you give lessons? lol!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

lawrence said:


> and is a master at it, look at his other work.....he is what most wish to be!!


+1. He's an extremely talented woodworker and designer.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know that I deserve all this praise but I'll enjoy it while it lasts!

Thank you,
Bret


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bret, your work sucks :laughing:. Now does that make u feel better. and i didn't mean one word of that remark :no:. I am curious what finish you are going to put on the chairs, but, i will wait. one thing i would like to know though, do you do much steaming to make some of your projects?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

garryswf said:


> Bret, your work sucks :laughing:. Now does that make u feel better. and i didn't mean one word of that remark :no:. I am curious what finish you are going to put on the chairs, but, i will wait. one thing i would like to know though, do you do much steaming to make some of your projects?


You're making me feel right at home, my wife being my harshest critic. But when she does like something I've built she latches onto it for keeps.

I've been using Wipe on Ploy on quite a few things lately and is what I used on the table. I rub in about three coats and wet sand a couple the buff a very light coat in with a soft rag. It's very easy and requires no equipment. It is also very forgiving even in a dusty shop. 

I am not a finish guru. I like lacquer also for something I need done in a day or two. If I knew how to do conversion varnish I would.

I've tried steam bending with miserable results. For curves I prefer laminating thin plys over a curved form. 

Bret


----------



## miantigo (Apr 6, 2012)

very beautiful chairs. I like the front lens. The design is clean but elegant :thumbsup:


----------



## miantigo (Apr 6, 2012)

very beautiful chairs. I like the front legs. The design is clean but elegant :thumbsup:


----------

